# Chocolate Oatmeal Bars



## Rafiki

Chocolate Oatmeal Bars

Ingredients
1 cup butter
3 cups rolled oats
1 cup semisweet or dark chocolate chips
1/2 cup peanut butter
1/2 cup brown sugar packed
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Instructions
Line an 8-inch or 9-inch square baking dish with parchment paper and set aside.
Overhangs the edges of the foil to lift the bars easier from the baking dish.
(You can use a 9x13-inch if you want thinner bars.)
Melt butter and brown sugar in large saucepan over medium heat, until the butter has melted and the sugar has dissolved.
Stir in vanilla.
Mix in the oats.
Cook over low heat 3 to 4 minutes, or until ingredients are well blended.
Pour half of the oat mixture into the prepared baking dish.
Spread out the mixture evenly, pressing down.
Reserve the other half for second layer.


----------



## kecwnp

So you do the first layer....then what? The picture looks like you spread the chocolate chips then add 2nd layer. Is that right?
Not you fault Rafiki, I see your instructions are the same on the card you posted.

Thank you again for all the yummy recipes you provide for us. I usually read most and I've used a few????


----------



## runflyski

This looks delicious. What is in the middle?


----------



## kaixixang

I am staying with the dark chocolate gheradelli drops…though the milk chocolate has the vanilla flavor in them too.


----------



## PatriciaDF

It seems to me that the chocolate chips are the middle layer. Since the bars are not baked, I would think you’d have to melt the chocolate and then spread over the 1st layer. At least that’s what I am going to try.


----------



## PatriciaDF

Also looks like chocolate is drizzled over the top. I wonder if these could be done in the microwave?


----------



## kaixixang

PatriciaDF said:


> Also looks like chocolate is drizzled over the top. I wonder if these could be done in the microwave?


Carefully! Yes


----------



## vmcmacken

I found the recipe under All Recipes. This is the rest of the recipe as given at the top of this: Melt the chocolate chips and peanut butter, and spread on the crust. Crumble the rest of the first mixture over the chocolate and gently press. Cover and refrigerate 2'3 hours or over night before cutting.


----------



## vmcmacken

Typo above: refrigerate 2-3 hours.


----------



## 8Linda

Looks good, thanks.


----------



## Rafiki

vmcmacken said:


> I found the recipe under All Recipes. This is the rest of the recipe as given at the top of this: Melt the chocolate chips and peanut butter, and spread on the crust. Crumble the rest of the first mixture over the chocolate and gently press. Cover and refrigerate 2 to 3 hours or overnight before cutting.


Please provide the link to the recipe you found ... Thanks

Sorry folks it is not my recipe ... So I am not able to answer your questions ... 
Shared since it looked soooooooooooooooooooo good ...

Thanks to those who are responding to the questions ...


----------



## mollyannhad

Yummmmmy


----------

